# Afi International student info



## Hewster (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm currently studying video and new media production, for my BFA and i'm wanting to go to AFI in 2010-11, does anyone have information or statistics for an international student wanting to do directing

Thanks!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 24, 2009)

Check this year's thread for AFI applicants and  thread for those admitted to AFI. You'll find a handful of international students who could probably answer specific questions you have about the application process.


----------



## Hernan (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey hewster, I'm from Mexico, I applied for directing this year, I had my interview two fridays ago, and still waiting for an answer, but I also don't know how many international students applied for directing, I hope there is a lot of diversity though.


----------



## ezgi (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Hewster,

I'm from Turkey,Istanbul, applied for the directing this year, waiting for the results..I also don't know how many international students applied for directing, I mean from Turkey I only now myself and a very close friend of mine..but what I've learnt from them is they just have interviewed two people from here and the other one is obviously someone I don't know..I have no idea how many international students applied for directing, but I kinda feel like there are a lot..which I think will be good..
and about the application process, I just did what was required to apply from the AFI web site for directing department, plus I had to take toefl and I couldn't get a hundred just like they have required till 2009 January 7th..I have 80 and thought that they won't even review my work or letter ( that's what is written in the application form at least 100 ), but I got my call and had my interview suprisingly, so I really don't know how they decide on international students..

good luck to you for the next year


----------

